
Equifax finds an additional 2.4M Americans impacted by 2017 breach - based2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/01/equifax-finds-additional-2-point-4-million-impacted-by-2017-breach.html
======
llccbb
I am fascinated to learn that Equifax will be reaching out to these affected
2.4 million individuals to inform them their personal information has been
compromised. Equifax did no such action for the first 175 million people.

